# Anyone Try this?? Homemade motion stakes!



## ErieAngler

I have a decent amount of older cheap plastic keeled decoys. I need some field ducks but dont have the $$. So I'm working on cutting the bottom off the plastic water deaks addin a hole in the top of the shell, making some orange legs to attach to a wire stake then using them for field hunting. I imagine the slightest wind should turn them. 

I dreamed this up the other day so Im not sure if it will work or not but I have to imagine someone out here has done this before. I wonder if it will work 

I'll post pics as soon as I get some done.

quack, quack, digadiga, tickaticka, quack, pop boom.....darnit! boom boom, yeah!


----------



## silverbullets

Sounds like a great idea. I dont see why it wouldnt work, they should blow in the wind because theyll be so late. I like the idea. Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## swamp ghost

i'm currently doing this to my old floaters. you gotta make a stop though to keep them from spinning all the way around in high winds


----------



## ErieAngler

swamp ghost said:


> i'm currently doing this to my old floaters. you gotta make a stop though to keep them from spinning all the way around in high winds


Hmmm, you make a good point. You wouldnt want them spinning like a fan now would you? Maybe that would put the ducks in a trance!


----------



## CMFish51

also....with the stop...this will inhibit the decoy from sitting sideways to the wind. imagine a boat drfting sideways with the wind. I bought the motion stakes for my goose shells and had to add a string to keep most of the decoys looking into the wind but still having play to move freely. all my goose full bodies are fixed with legs on a base, but my shells move with the stakes giving enough movement in my spread......Hope that helps


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

It will work I did it years ago when I was a Duck & Goose hunter...Will make your spread look more realistic..Good Hunting....JIM.....


----------

